# Drill Sergeant - Brunson's LL Trainer



## Cride5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just thought I would create a thread for discussions on brunson's excellent LL trainer: http://brunson.com/drillsergeant

My suggestions:

* Would it be possible to enable keyboard control of the applet so that space brings up the next case, and there are keys to execute rotations (allowing a quick check of the case)?

* The program sometimes shows you the same case twice in a row. Could be configured not to show the same case (from the same angle) for at least 5 clicks?


----------



## brunson (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. 

The applet is simply Josef Jelinek's animcube, so adding keyboard controls would be awesome, but would have to be done in there. I'm not even sure if it's open source. I could switch over to something that does have kb controls, if you know of something.

I can definitely put some hysteresis in to keep the same cases from showing up. I thought about it on my commute into work and I think it would be pretty simple. Maybe I can add it over the weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

Probably the best LL trainer I've used so far, but I wish there was a way to disable the cube image so you wouldn't get free OLL recognition.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Probably the best LL trainer I've used so far, but I wish there was a way to disable the cube image so you wouldn't get free OLL recognition.



Just adjust the window size so you can't see the cube.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 30, 2010)

brunson said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The applet is simply Josef Jelinek's animcube, so adding keyboard controls would be awesome, but would have to be done in there. I'm not even sure if it's open source. I could switch over to something that does have kb controls, if you know of something.
> 
> ...



Hi Brunson, I had a look at the AnimCube page, and it looks like making modifications to the source is fine, as long as the changes made are sent to Josef. Just thinking about keyboard control, there may be a focus issue. In order for JavaScript to receive the command to move to the next case, focus needs to be on the html page. If the applet also needs to receive keyboard input, then focus needs to be on the applet, which means that the html page can no longer receive keyboard commands. If the applet was configured to receive calls from the JavaScript, then it would be possible to send keyboard commands both to your html page and the applet. It would require some changes to the AnimCube source, but I doubt they would be too significant. On the AnimCube page Josef states that he is willing to consider requests to make modifications to the applet. Perhaps if you ask him nicely he will implement a function to accept the JavaScript calls..


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't it use VisualCube?


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I guess it could, but animating rotations would probably be too resource intensive to do quickly. Rotations would need to be a simple 1-step animation and users wouldn't be free to directly manipulate the cube with the mouse.


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2010)

Hm well, to be honest I don't really get the point of having the cube there..


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2010)

You could modify an existing, basic cube sim for the purpose. For instance it wouldn't be hard to modify the qCube code to be able to execute an algorithm string (such as "F R U R' U' F'"), and to support only y and U keys for rotation's sake. I know this isn't the best idea from a visual standpoint, but I hope you see what I mean by this.


----------

